
What can you do with mind mapping ? - hml
http://evolvingworker.com/2008/1/18/what-can-you-do-with-mind-mapping
======
paulsb
I use MindManager (although other mind mapping software is available) all the
time. I find it incredibly useful for noting my ideas and attaching links,
documents, etc., into those ideas as they expand. I currently have 14 business
ideas on the go, two of which I am taking forward now and, hopefully, the rest
in the future. There is no way I could manage them all without this type of
software.

------
bayareaguy
Before I take on a non-trivial task (programming or otherwise) I just write
down a few ad-hoc examples on paper and make notes of special cases, concerns
or questions I need answered.

I don't buy into the more organized attempts to get me to adopt any specific
scheme.

